# Wisconsin, USA



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

Just want to let you know I'm up here in the Lake Superior Region of Ashland, Wisconsin. 1 year at it. First year involved A LOT OF STUDY, in different forums etc. Ordered local nucs for the spring of 014 and will be ordering boxes in April from our local club.

I am using two different hives. A Langstroth long box which I built. It holds 29 deep frames and I'm also using standard Langs. I will be building and using the Longs for my main hive bodies. 

My ambition is to raise and sell Lake Superior Bees to locals up here. I am a strong believer that by raising bees, and organic at that, that are genetically adapted to this region, we can cut CCD down to less than 5%.

Hoping to learn much more here on this forum and become good friends with all of you in the years to come.

Hoping and praying all of your bees overwinter very successfully.


----------



## TioRicky (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome Charlie

I to am In my first year of beekeeping, I live in Rhinelander WI I have two hives, and am praying they last this terrible awful cold and windy winter so far.

Dickydoo


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome. WI is well represented here.


----------



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

It's good to know you are nearby Dickydoo. Let's keep in touch. I will pray with you that your two hives will be four next yr.


----------



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

Good to meet you Adrian Quiney WI.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Welcome..... and good luck... FYI CCD is already way lower than 5%...... I think your refering to winter losses.


----------



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi gmcharlie...I'm hoping for less then 5% winter losses. Your comment made me dig deeper into CCD loss. Thanks....Here's one site I found. "Beekeepers did not report CCD as a major cause of colony loss this past winter, which follows the previous year’s trend." http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/br/beelosses/index.htm . Thanks again...


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

No worries. We just have to be careful about what we communiucate. Winter losses are a problem, but real CCD is a different issue and very complex.

Are you building a 29 WIDE base?? I have seen a cpl 20's for the most part the queens much prefer to move up and down to lateral. Might ask Michael Bush for more input, but so far with me and my top bars I can't seem to get more than 8-9 frames of brood nest wide.


----------



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

My longs are designed after tb's. I hope to get at least 8-9 frames of brood. Praying I get as many as 14. Those frames will be spaced at 1 and 3/8 inches. The other 15 or so I will space at 1 and 5/8 inches for honey. Now the beauty of this many frames is I don't have to use all of the space. Just the space that the bees use. I will have a false back in them to move as the bees use more space. I won't have the entire hive open because of the extra space that the bees would have to heat and defend. ....If they don't use all the space, I have the option to use the empty space for a temporary hive, or for raising queens or putting a newly captured swarm or.........Just what I'm thinking at this time. Experience will dictate more.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

You may want to llok real close at your measurments. I make and sell quite a few based on a lot of existing info and some of MB, works. 1/38 tends to be a bit wide for brood nest seems 1 1/4 is about the standard, some guys here going smaller. And yes brood nest spaceing will have a huge impact on the amount of brood raised. they will lay in 1 3/8 no doubt. But I belive you will get a lot more drones. and need more workers to keep the brood warm..... Your hive is big enough you might try all 3 and see where they park the queen.


----------



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

I am going on the dimensions found in TB hives here....http://www.backyardhive.com/magazine/ ...I have built their Golden Mean TB but I don't see building one in the near future as I am going with Long Boxes, with deep frames.....

Also, when I measure center to center on a Lang deep frame, I see, 1 and 3/8. That's when their tight against each other. At least the way I see it.

We both know everyone has there preference and I'm pretty set on mine, for starters anyway. I'm anxious to see what works up here by Lake Superior.

I do appreciate your experience and advice gmcharlie. Honestly do...I have to start somewhere....


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Hey, no problem, you can try anything you like. Have you checked out Michael Bush's website?? 
One of the things I try not to do, is reinvent the wheel. Its fine if you have a new twist you want to try, but why waste effort on things that were not your goal. So in that thread, if we/I can point out anything thats already been tested, I try to.


----------



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't believe I am reinventing anything as these dimensions, long boxes etc all ready exist...I have learned alot and come to appreciate "The Practical Bee Keeper" web site by Michael Bush very much. I will be applying most of his expertise to my beekeeping management...http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoursimplesteps.htm 

Thanks again gmcharlie.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Charlie!


----------



## charliesbees (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks AmericasBeekeeper


----------

